# LGD x Herding dog?



## dianneS (Sep 29, 2012)

I know that some people mix a little herding breed into their LGD bloodlines.  Is this a good mix?  Is a LGD x with something like a GSD a good idea, or is the submissive nature of the LGD and the high prey drive of a herding dog inappropriate?  If you did have a mixed breed, what percentage herding dog would be acceptable for a livestock guardian?  I'm just confused because the two seem opposite in nature to me and I'd be afraid the pups hard drive would crash with the opposing personality traits!


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 29, 2012)

Since the great majority of mature dogs at the pound/ animal shelter/ rescue  are mongrels that these groups try to pawn off on others,   there must be a reason.             Think about it !


----------



## MonsterMalak (Sep 29, 2012)

The main problem I would think would arise is the introduction of the Prey Drive into a dog that you expect to be a protector of the livestock.

Second is a possible saftey issue.  A typical LGD has a low prey drive, and high defence drive, the typical shepherd is opposite.

(Please note that the LGDs from Turkey *Kangals, Anatolian, Boz, Yoruk and Kars* are refered to as Shepherds, but in Turkey, Shepherd means Protector of the Livestock, not a Herding Dog like in the West.)

With a combination of the two drives, it might be possible to get a dog that has a prey drive with potential to attack, and the drive to defend combined into a dog that is now HUGE and very capable to cause harm.  
Probably would not be the case very often, but the possibility might arise.  Especially if the owner was not aware of the potential, and socialized the dog properly.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Karma (Sep 29, 2012)

I would not ever leave a herding dog or one with herding tendencies in with my livestock unattended. Too easy for the dog to become bored and chase or herd on it's own. Of course I have working bred BC's that pretty much have no "off" switch. 

I just don't forsee any circumstance where crossing out to a herding breed would be advantageous to the owner or the resulting puppies, where as with careful selection a good LGD bred to another with a long history of working breeding will likely produce offspring that have a much higher chance to be successful and with even more careful selection a dam and sire can be matched to give the puppies the best possible chance at improved structure, coat type, etc which makes their job easier.


----------

